# Girlfriend going travelling



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Long story short.

The mrs is finishing one job in October and starting another in February 2016, she's doing some charity work in the far east during October , travelling around the region in November, more charity work in January then back home to me in Feb. I've known about her plans for a while but we've not really sat and talked about it at length due to both of us getting emotional about it. I fully support what she wants to do and there is just the tiniest of doubts about her cheating on me but in my heart I know she wouldn't. I'm dreading being apart form her for 3 months but we are meeting up in Thailand for 2 weeks over Christmas and new year. The only thing I can't quite get my head round is that she will be travelling alone for 4 weeks in-between the charity work having amazing experiences and I won't be part of it. I find it difficult to tell her that it feels a little hurtful to be honest as I don't want to spoil her trip, I know she's wanted to do this for so long.

Has anyone had any experience of this with their other half ? What was the outcome? Where you closer or did your other half come back a changed person?

The biggest part I'm struggling with is we both love each other so much and everything is great between us but how can she find it so easy just to go and do this?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

How long have you been together?


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> How long have you been together?


2 years


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

can't you join her for the four weeks?


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

cris said:


> can't you join her for the four weeks?


No I can't get time off work


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Selfish cow. Bin her mate and get a new one. Srs

not srs.

sucks to be in your shoes pal but it is worth sitting down and talking about it though even though you'll cry like a little girlie.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

I left my mrs at home for 6 months while I went looking for bombs, can't imagine how it would be the other way around.. You will get used to it mate, just Skype a lot..


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

sounds to me she is trying to tell you something,i,d get on with your life if i were you.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Long story short.
> 
> The mrs is finishing one job in October and starting another in February 2016, she's doing some charity work in the far east during October , travelling around the region in November, more charity work in January then back home to me in Feb. I've known about her plans for a while but we've not really sat and talked about it at length due to both of us getting emotional about it. I fully support what she wants to do and there is just the tiniest of doubts about her cheating on me but in my heart I know she wouldn't. I'm dreading being apart form her for 3 months but we are meeting up in Thailand for 2 weeks over Christmas and new year. The only thing I can't quite get my head round is that she will be travelling alone for 4 weeks in-between the charity work having amazing experiences and I won't be part of it. I find it difficult to tell her that it feels a little hurtful to be honest as I don't want to spoil her trip, I know she's wanted to do this for so long.
> 
> ...


Had exactly the same thing with my wife recently. Some of my mates are organising a boys weekend away in Bruges and I thought she'd be fully supportive and understand as I would be if it was her going away with her mates. Instead she was quite uphappy that I'm going to see new places without her. We had quite an argument and I told her she's being selfish as I've sent her back to SA to go and visit her family without me.

In the end she's just had to make peace with it.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

is the time you will be with her included within her 4 weeks of "sight seeing"


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Long story short.
> 
> The mrs is finishing one job in October and starting another in February 2016, she's doing some charity work in the far east during October , travelling around the region in November, more charity work in January then back home to me in Feb. I've known about her plans for a while but we've not really sat and talked about it at length due to both of us getting emotional about it. I fully support what she wants to do and there is just the tiniest of doubts about her cheating on me but in my heart I know she wouldn't. I'm dreading being apart form her for 3 months but we are meeting up in Thailand for 2 weeks over Christmas and new year. The only thing I can't quite get my head round is that she will be travelling alone for 4 weeks in-between the charity work having amazing experiences and I won't be part of it. I find it difficult to tell her that it feels a little hurtful to be honest as I don't want to spoil her trip, I know she's wanted to do this for so long.
> 
> ...


I think you more hurt than you let on if you love her that much. I would be 2 minds like you.

She needs to know ASAP how you feel,


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Watch out if she makes any 'friends' called Jonas, Hans or Sebastian


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

end of the day if you get upperty about it she is going to bin you mate. Don't try and hold her back. Are you on gear at the moment? Thats going to be playing with your head a bit too.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

i suppose the bad side of it is, once she is away experiencing new things and fresh excitement (excitement being the word here), this will ultimately open her eyes a bit more and she may well want things she never did before.

just part of growing through life experiences etc. you can Never say you know someone wont cheat on you.

i know i couldnt up and leave my gf to do similar, but hey everyone is diff. but if you have these smallest doubts now, they will grow when you cannot see or speak to her when she is away.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Plate said:


> I left my mrs at home for 6 months while I went looking for bombs, can't imagine how it would be the other way around.. You will get used to it mate, just Skype a lot..


Just a hobby of yours? :lol:



ellisrimmer said:


> Watch out if she makes any 'friends' called Jonas, Hans or Sebastian


especially if they are scuba diving instructors as well :huh:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

She'll be getting more sausage than Ocktober fest.

As a side. I know a few females who have gone travelling while in relationships. All of them hooked up at least once, bar one. Who then came back, cheated on her bloke and broke up a year or so later.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Stop being selfish and let her live a little. Let her leave knowing she has your full support! The worst thing you could do is part ways with a negative atmosphere, that's basically forcing her to go get some d*ck. You'll only push her away if you end up being clingy.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

empzb said:


> She'll be getting more sausage than Ocktober fest.
> 
> As a side. I know a few females who have gone travelling while in relationships. All of them hooked up at least once, bar one. Who then came back, cheated on her bloke and broke up a year or so later.


That's why I don't let my mrs have friends or see daylight :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Vincey said:


> Just a hobby of yours? :lol:
> 
> especially if they are scuba diving instructors as well :huh:


yeh mate I like to make my holidays interesting :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Just think of all that sludge between her legs she'll be bringing you back, you'll never be able to have oats in your shake again. dribble, dribble.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

The 2 weeks over Christmas is in addition to the 4 weeks travelling.

She said that she's not going to be able to do this ever again as she's with me now and her time off work etc I know she planned this long before she met me but like I said the only thing I can't get my head round is how easy it seems for her to do this.

I'm not on gear

We will be in contact daily

And yes I'm not afraid to admit I do feel it's a little bit selfish to expect me to be fine with it all and at times when I think about it, I do feel very hurt yes.


----------



## danbird (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL bad idea posting this on here, bin her


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Plate said:


> yeh mate I like to make my holidays interesting :lol:


I prefer the home edition








Afghan or Iraq?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

on a serious note though, I wouldn't stand for it.

Would you do it to her?

I wouldn't do it to my lass so i'd expect the same respect in return.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

gonna be honest brah, she gonna go travelling and feel a sense of freedom. them aussies and candian backpackers are like predators. just saying


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just think of all that sludge between her legs she'll be bringing you back, you'll never be able to have oats in your shake again. dribble, dribble.


 

That's the line and I think you've crossed it pal. A real grm picture you've painted for me there. :scared:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Vincey said:


> Just a hobby of yours? :lol:
> 
> especially if they are scuba diving instructors as well :huh:


very true..FFS do not let her go scuba diving, quadding, hiking, meditating etc


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

IMO you have no choice but to be supportive, I'd go totally OTT with it too.. I'd want her leaving knowing that I totally trusted her and couldn't wait for her to be back (even though I'd be raging inside) because its the better memory for her to leave with than that of someone in a bit of a sulk because they didnt trust her/were scared that they might be missing out.

Women are emotional creatures, how she feels about you will dictate what ever happens.. they generally don't give it to physical stuff in the same way that we would.

It is a pants situation to be in, but it is what it is now.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> very true..FFS do not let her go scuba diving, quadding, hiking, meditating etc


Tell her to help the sick. poor and needy then go back to her hotel and that's it for the 3 months.

Sick, poor and needy? Sounds like half the UKM board :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

She's a person just like you, she should be able to do whatever the fk she want's in life. It's 3 months, if it was for a year I'd be questioning it


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> i suppose the bad side of it is, once she is away experiencing new things and fresh excitement (excitement being the word here), this will ultimately open her eyes a bit more and she may well want things she never did before.
> 
> just part of growing through life experiences etc. you can Never say you know someone wont cheat on you.
> 
> i know i couldnt up and leave my gf to do similar, but hey everyone is diff. but if you have these smallest doubts now, they will grow when you cannot see or speak to her when she is away.


Won't just be her eyes getting opened tho


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Marvin Monkey said:


> The 2 weeks over Christmas is in addition to the 4 weeks travelling.
> 
> She said that she's not going to be able to do this ever again as she's with me now and her time off work etc I know she planned this long before she met me but like I said the only thing I can't get my head round is how easy it seems for her to do this.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be making her promise to call you every day mate. Its just un practical mate.. time zone differences etc and it ends up becoming a chore. She is totally right.. she has the opportunity of a life time. She is excited.. and looking forward to it, you can't expect her to be moping round worrying about how she is going to midd you? Why not help her plan out her sight seeing and excursions etc.. that way you know where to send the private detective


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Big ape said:


> gonna be honest brah, she gonna go travelling and feel a sense of freedom. them aussies and candian backpackers are like predators. just saying


Yeh those ripped aussies, with their sunkissed bodies, dreads and mystical tattoos FFS don't let her associate with aussies/commenwealth member nations/scandanavians that speak good english


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Won't just be her eyes getting opened tho


panty popping :beer:

sorry OP


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

give her some condoms and wave her off,then go and have some fun yourself,but i bet you she will go through more condoms than you :thumbup1:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Yeh those ripped aussies, with their sunkissed bodies, dreads and mystical tattoos FFS don't let her associate with aussies/commenwealth member nations/scandanavians that speak good english


Yup even the swedish guys are game as fukc ..... give sebastian from sweden 10 mins with her and she will be getting all kinds of porridge pumped into her while ur sitting on uk muscle discussing your favorite protein bar


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

andyboro said:


> IMO you have no choice but to be supportive, I'd go totally OTT with it too.. I'd want her leaving knowing that I totally trusted her and couldn't wait for her to be back (even though I'd be raging inside) because its the better memory for her to leave with than that of someone in a bit of a sulk because they didnt trust her/were scared that they might be missing out.
> 
> Women are emotional creatures, how she feels about you will dictate what ever happens.. they generally don't give it to physical stuff in the same way that we would.
> 
> It is a pants situation to be in, but it is what it is now.


This is how I see it. I really don't want it to become a massive argument between now and the time she goes, I know how much this means to her. I'd hate to think she'll have a sh1t time because of me.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Big ape said:


> Yup even the swedish guys are game as fukc ..... give sebastian from sweden 10 mins with her and she will be getting all kinds of porridge pumped into her while ur sitting on uk muscle discussing your favorite protein bar


LOL your there discussing macros of some ham hock from Aldi while the sexiest Swedish guy you've ever seen is making the most beautiful love with your girlfriend you've ever seen there on an island paradise. 7 years time on a Sunday morning in a garden centre she's making you fork out £100 for some shitty palm tree that will die in winter that will remind her of Seb, and Sebs beautiful blonde haired little lovechild is kicking off big time cos he wants an ice cream from you.

Definitely calls for one of these


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> LOL your there discussing macros of some ham hock from Aldi while the sexiest Swedish guy you've ever seen is making the most beautiful love with your girlfriend you've ever there on an island paradise. 7 years time on a Sunday morning in a garden centre she's making you fork out £100 for some shitty palm tree that will die in winter that will remind her of Seb, and Sebs beautiful blonde haired little lovechild is kicking off big time cos he wants an ice cream from you.
> 
> Definitely calls for one of these


That's just cruel but incredibly funny. You sick sick man


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

2 scenarios the way I see it:

1) You tell her how you feel, she feels a bit sh*tty, you potentially argue, she goes away, she's p*ssed off, you're p*ssed off. You don't want to leave things on a bad note.

2) You keep your thoughts to yourself, man up, be supportive and let her get on with it. She'll be happier, you'll ultimately be happier because of this. The time will fly and you'll be glad you approached it like this.

It's 6 weeks. Not a life time. You'll live mate.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Marvin Monkey said:


> The 2 weeks over Christmas is in addition to the 4 weeks travelling.
> 
> She said that she's not going to be able to do this ever again as she's with me now and her time off work etc I know *she planned this long before she met me* but like I said the only thing I can't get my head round is how easy it seems for her to do this.
> 
> ...


She planned that trip, way before she met you, it must be something important she wants to do, her goal, her dream....

Let her go, be supportive, partners should help each other to realise their dreams, to achieve their goals in lives. she will appreciate that you understood this is her dream and support her 100%...will make you two closer.

Do tell her how you feel, don't make her feel guilty...simply saying you will miss her a lot and if circumstances allow, you would have joined her together to have this life adventure together. Tell you it will be unbearable even if it is for 3 months...

I am sure she is very excited at the moment, as it is her lifelong plan....and I am sure when she is there at night she will miss you terribly and will realise life could be tough without your loved one next to you...

you will be fine...


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Mate the way to look at this is what will be will be. My misses went to uni for 4 years miles away we were fine.. She went to Singapore for a month we were fine and we're now struggling down to something so small as a prep diet. Life's a strange thing mate but if you trust her and she loves you itl be 100% fine


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Suggest you sign upto Ashley Madison OP and quickly


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Long story short.
> 
> The mrs is finishing one job in October and starting another in February 2016, she's doing some charity work in the far east during October , travelling around the region in November, more charity work in January then back home to me in Feb. I've known about her plans for a while but we've not really sat and talked about it at length due to both of us getting emotional about it. I fully support what she wants to do and there is just the tiniest of doubts about her cheating on me but in my heart I know she wouldn't. I'm dreading being apart form her for 3 months but we are meeting up in Thailand for 2 weeks over Christmas and new year. The only thing I can't quite get my head round is that she will be travelling alone for 4 weeks in-between the charity work having amazing experiences and I won't be part of it. I find it difficult to tell her that it feels a little hurtful to be honest as I don't want to spoil her trip, I know she's wanted to do this for so long.
> 
> ...


Far east in October you say?

Is last minute.com best for a ticket to the Far East lads? :devil2:

srs though Your gonna have to bite the bullet, sit down and talk to her.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

The worst thing is u put all that effort into the gym, looking good, eating a strict diet. she gonna get rattled by some 6stone skater looking thing with a tattoo of a tiger on hes arm


----------



## Kirby (Apr 23, 2015)

inb4 thread

"Girlfriend got ****ed long dick style by Tyrone and Jamal in the congo whilst travelling"


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Big ape said:


> The worst thing is u put all that effort into the gym, looking good, eating a strict diet. she gonna get rattled by some 6stone skater looking thing with a tattoo of a tiger on hes arm


that plays guitar and is into talking about his feelings and not his meal prep :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Let her go, be supportive. take the time apart to reevaluate your feelings. See how things are when she gets back. If its not to be then its better you know sooner than later. Go out have a blast, let your hair down. have some "you time".....


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

This gonna be you when she leaves....










This is what she gonna be waking up to


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You have no say in the matter. Just send her on her way with your blessing and accept that she'll do what she wants.

If you say you don't want her to go, that will just drive you apart anyway so you can't 'win'


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> that plays guitar and is into talking about his feelings and not his meal prep :lol:


Haha 100% .... Hes gonna talk about being free and seeing the world ... while u sit at home talking to her about mr olympia and how ripped jeff seid is


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Big ape said:


> Haha 100% .... Hes gonna talk about being free and seeing the world ... while u sit at home talking to her about mr olympia and how ripped jeff seid is


She be like


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

this threads making me emotional


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Marvin Monkey said:


> The 2 weeks over Christmas is in addition to the 4 weeks travelling.
> 
> She said that she's not going to be able to do this ever again as she's with me now and her time off work etc I know she planned this long before she met me but like I said the only thing I can't get my head round is how easy it seems for her to do this.
> 
> ...


so its not like u wont see her. I think u are being selfish as she had it all planned before u so u should run with it..dosnt mean her feelings are any less for u by following it through ot means shes a girl who sticks to her guns thats a good quality . U have to learn to let her do her thing and visa versa its a good test of how strong ur relationship is. And as for shes gona be sleeping with everyone u kno her better than this lot.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

This thread has delivered. Making the afternoon at work bareable :lol:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> She be like


Then i can see op going on a crazy binge and being at home like "if i learn guitar im gonna get her back"


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> this threads making me emotional


That'll be the gear mate. What PCT you running? lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Vincey said:


> That'll be the gear mate. What PCT you running? lol


well funny you should mention, been cruising on 250mg/test a week for the last couple of month, haven't had a shot for 4 week now so maybe you have a point, and im going it without PCT


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

BettySwallocks said:


> well funny you should mention, been cruising on 250mg/test a week for the last couple of month, haven't had a shot for 4 week now so maybe you have a point, and im going it without PCT


 :scared:


----------



## ZUKOSAURUS (Nov 23, 2014)

Mate when she says going travelling it's basically cock tourism.

Sorry to tell you bro but you're f**k. This relationship is over.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I go away for months at a time so me and my wife are separated, however I wouldn't like it if she was the one going away. Probably because I'm the male in this relationship I don't wanna sit around at home waiting for my girl to come back, wouldn't be comfortable with that life.

But i can go away upto 6-9months a time, thankfully longest I've done so far is 5 1/2 months, can't Skype all time either, but emails are constantly available. Thankfully now when I go away I can get access to WiFi a lot more than I used to in the past.

But yeah dude you'll be fine mate it is s**t not gonna lie, but for different reasons on both ends. When I'm away I feel my life is on pause and I'm missing out on a lot back home, I imagine my wife has similar thoughts about our relationship being on hold as such.... No fornication with others though, not that kind of hold haha.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Deleted thanks @ dark sim


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Is this website UK muscles?Or dating one?


you have made 12 posts your not really in a position to comment on this matter.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

naturalun said:


> I go away for months at a time so me and my wife are separated, however I wouldn't like it if she was the one going away. Probably because I'm the male in this relationship I don't wanna sit around at home waiting for my girl to come back, wouldn't be comfortable with that life.
> 
> But i can go away upto 6-9months a time, thankfully longest I've done so far is 5 1/2 months, can't Skype all time either, but emails are constantly available. Thankfully now when I go away I can get access to WiFi a lot more than I used to in the past.
> 
> But yeah dude you'll be fine mate it is s**t not gonna lie, but for different reasons on both ends. When I'm away I feel my life is on pause and I'm missing out on a lot back home, I imagine my wife has similar thoughts about our relationship being on hold as such.... No fornication with others though, not that kind of hold haha.


Are you sure she hasn't met Pablo the piano player?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shirazz said:


> Is this website UK muscles?Or dating one?


You saying muscle men can't have feelings too?


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> You saying muscle men can't have feelings too?


No but in other Sites I have been a part of.Its called spam.



Big ape said:


> you have made 12 posts your not really in a position to comment on this matter.


OK thanks now I know what a man with 12 post can and cannot do.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shirazz said:


> No but in other Sites I have been a part of.Its called spam.


Did you ever see one of these on one of these other sites?


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Did you ever see one of these on one of these other sites?


Yeah I have seen it.Its called a picture or image


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

> Is this website UK muscles?Or dating one?


until we get "emotional plea" sub=section this stuff will allways be in gen-con

mmmm might start a poll :tongue:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shirazz said:


> Yeah I have seen it.Its called a picture or image


These F***ing newbies....


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> These F***ing newbies....


Wtf are u? f**king grandpa?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Shirazz said:


> Is this website UK muscles?Or dating one?


General conversation is quite a broad range of topics...


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> General conversation is quite a broad range of topics...


Yeah that's right I will remove my post.Thanks


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread definitely delivered.

OP at least I hope we made you laugh?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shirazz said:


> Wtf are u? f**king grandpa?


Yes...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Shirazz said:


> Yeah that's right I will remove my post.Thanks


you can't just write all these helpful posts and then just delete them...

Bit selfish that is!


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> Stop being selfish and let her live a little. Let her leave knowing she has your full support! The worst thing you could do is part ways with a negative atmosphere, that's basically forcing her to go get some d*ck. You'll only push her away if you end up being clingy.


Sound advice from this man however I wouldnt be able to do it ....... especially not when I'm on the tren


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Not read the whole thread, couldnt be arsed.

To the OP

Trust.

If she goes and sleeps with someone she sleeps with someone, Its just sex, if she goes and falls in love with someone then she wasn't the girl for you.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Plate said:


> you can't just write all these helpful posts and then just delete them...
> 
> Bit selfish that is!


OK just don't to further clutter the thread.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

So to sumerise, you can tell her to go with your full blessing and she takes the length from Sebastian because she misses you so much and his guitar played to her heart.

You can tell her you don't want her to go and she goes anyway but in her fury gets gang banged by Leroy and his friends because how dare you control her life.

Or you dump her before she goes and well you've already heard about Seb and his beautiful music lol.

Win win.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Not read the whole thread, couldnt be arsed.
> 
> To the OP
> 
> ...


Haha dat logic!


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

Going to grit my teeth and do what's right, be happy for her too. If it all fvcks up then it wasn't meant to be long term. Cheers for all the sensible answers.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Shirazz said:


> OK just don't to further clutter the thread.


and who the f**k are you to be telling people what to do Mr 18 posts?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Shirazz said:


> OK just don't to further clutter the thread.


good man, would have been lost if they went..


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Going to grit my teeth and do what's right, be happy for her too. If it all fvcks up then it wasn't meant to be long term. Cheers for all the sensible answers.


So you going to say nothing to the gf?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Going to grit my teeth and do what's right, be happy for her too. If it all fvcks up then it wasn't meant to be long term. Cheers for all the sensible answers.


Your welcome mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Where in Thailand will she be?

:devil2:


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

banzi said:


> Not read the whole thread, couldnt be arsed.
> 
> To the OP
> 
> ...


Interesting point of view. Would take your girl/wife back after she had sex with someone?


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> and who the f**k are you to be telling people what to do Mr 18 posts?


I just didn't like that logic.No true man with like his gf to sleep with someone and just call it sex.To know that Number of post in a website is not a factor at all.You need to be a real man ,have to love your gf.

Thanks


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shirazz said:


> I just didn't like that logic.No true man with like his gf to sleep with someone and just call it sex.To know that Number of post in a website is not a factor at all.You need to be a real man ,have to love your gf.
> 
> Thanks


You are 17


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> You are 17


It's a fake age,I don't give real age to random website. Also @Ahal84 agrees with me.. I am 27 in real age.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shirazz said:


> It's a fake age,I don't give real age to random website. Also @Ahal84 agrees with me.. I am 27 in real age.


You said in your opening thread a year ago you are 16 and you asked for some advice on how to bulk up


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Shirazz said:


> It's a fake age,I don't give real age to random website. Also @Ahal84 agrees with me.. I am 27 in real age.


Do you often pretend to be a teen?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

But you just gave your real age? I am confused!


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> You said in your opening thread a year ago you are 16 and you asked for some advice on how to bulk up


That was for my brother.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Shirazz said:


> I just didn't like that logic.No true man with like his gf to sleep with someone and just call it sex.To know that Number of post in a website is not a factor at all.You need to be a real man ,have to love your gf.
> 
> Thanks


When you get older you will realise what you think makes a man is different to what you believe now, it only comes with age and life experience.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Do you often pretend to be a teen?


No I have lived that age don't want to pretend it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> But you just gave your real age? I am confused!


Dont be confused, it sounds very much like our resident young knife carrier Hue


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> It's a fake age,I don't give real age to random website. Also @Ahal84 agrees with me.. I am 27 in real age.


Do you like hairy men?

@verno

:thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Shirazz said:


> No I have lived that age don't want to pretend it


Just wondering if operation yewtree need advising


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> When you get older you will realise what you think makes a man is different to what you believe now, it only comes with age and life experience.


No it doesn't true love never changes.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shirazz said:


> That was for my brother.


But it's in 1st person. You also state that you are a 'lover of meat'

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/239436-need-help/?page=1


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

banzi said:


> Dont be confused, it sounds very much like our resident young knife carrier Hue


Ahhh The amazement that is Hae! yes, rings a bell


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> No it doesn't true love never changes.


Bollox


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> But it's in 1st person. You also state that you are a 'lover of meat'
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/239436-need-help/?page=1


Love has many meaning

I love my mother

I love food

I love my gf

All are different.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shirazz said:


> No it doesn't true love never changes.


It does when tren is involved...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shirazz said:


> Love has many meaning
> 
> I love my mother
> 
> ...


Yes I know, you meant you love meat like Freddie Mercury did? and Elton John does? no?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> Yes I know, you meant you love meat like Freddie Mercury did? and Elton John does? no?


Jesus that's good! :thumb:


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Grace45 said:


> It does when tren is involved...


No you have to find gf after tren starts.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> It does when tren is involved...


Have the beatings started?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Shirazz said:


> Love has many meaning
> 
> I love my mother
> 
> ...


even though you are out of her league?


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> Yes I know, you meant you love meat like Freddie Mercury did? and Elton John does? no?


Who the hell are they?am an Indian I love meat as jayan did lal did.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shirazz said:


> No you have to find gf after tren starts.


Or you could be already married...



BrahmaBull said:


> Have the beatings started?


No hes off now! Thankfully!!!


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> even though you are out of her league?


No if am out.I will dump her.But OP is not out of his gfs league mate.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Grace45 said:


> Or you could be already married...No hes off now! Thankfully!!!


Glad to hear it lol. 1 week break and back on?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Shirazz said:


> Who the hell are they?am an Indian I love meat as jayan did lal did.


I mean you love meat like Freddie did yes?






Ironically the guy complaining about spam has derailed the thread :lol:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Glad to hear it lol. 1 week break and back on?


Nope just test now!


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I mean you love meat like Freddie did yes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah because as dark sim though me general includes a wide range of topics .Also I could see u not getting a reply and trying to change topic.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> These F***ing newbies....


Do you need a wispa?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Who the hell are they?am an Indian I love meat as jayan did lal did.


Do you like Pork Sword?

:whistling:


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Do you need a wispa?


YES!!!!!!


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Do you like Pork Sword?
> 
> :whistling:


Yes also prawn fins


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Marvin Monkey said:


> The 2 weeks over Christmas is in addition to the 4 weeks travelling.
> 
> She said that she's not going to be able to do this ever again as she's with me now and her time off work etc I know she planned this long before she met me but like I said the only thing I can't get my head round is how easy it seems for her to do this.
> 
> ...


It was planned before she met you.

Let her go. Its no like she has arranged while she was with you, that would suck.

It is something that has been in the pipline a while then you have to let her enjoy it. If she cheats on you or anything she was not worth it anyway!

Win win


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Do you like hairy men?
> 
> @verno


Mate your tags aren't working. Put a space in front then wait for the pop up menu 

Course he likes hairy men everyone does :bounce:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Yes also prawn fins


Are you able to accommodate the 'larger male'?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> YES!!!!!!


I have a six pack :wink:

Of wispas


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Are you able to accommodate the 'larger male'?


With a fight with it


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> I have a six pack :wink:
> 
> Of wispas


perfect 6 pack for me!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> perfect 6 pack for me!!!


Can I have at least one?


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> Can I have at least one?


Yes,

I will lick it first...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Yes,
> 
> I will lick it first...


 :wub: The wispa?????


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> :wub: The wispa?????


Yes the wispa!!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Grace45 said:


> Yes the wispa!!!!


Tease! :angry: :tongue:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Id rather lick a six pack of abs


Alright i am working on it!!!!

Jaysus!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> its better for my waistline and still a treat


No No nope I'm not going to say it!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> You have to because I cant even guess what you might mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm probably flirting with a ban as it is but........


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

You could always do wispa, abs then cardio :devil2:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

She's gonna get it up her vag and shitter









Mate, after two years you should know your lady. If you love each other let her go she'll appreciate it. I think most men are insecure when it comes to relationship. You need to relax and trust her. How about booking a hotel for the last weekend together before she goes. Romantic evenings and affections just like when you met. Don't forget that women need space.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Long story short.
> 
> The mrs is finishing one job in October and starting another in February 2016, she's doing some charity work in the far east during October , travelling around the region in November, more charity work in January then back home to me in Feb. I've known about her plans for a while but we've not really sat and talked about it at length due to both of us getting emotional about it. I fully support what she wants to do and *there is just the tiniest of doubts about her cheating on me *but in my heart I know she wouldn't. *I'm dreading being apart form her for 3 months* but we are meeting up in Thailand for 2 weeks over Christmas and new year. *The only thing I can't quite get my head round is that she will be travelling alone for 4 weeks in-between the charity work having amazing experiences and I won't be part of it. I find it difficult to tell her that it feels a little hurtful to be honest* as I don't want to spoil her trip, I know she's wanted to do this for so long.
> 
> ...


Ex went travelling for 6 months whilst I went away to start a job...you can imagine how that felt! I met her in Australia over new year which was the 3 month mark, had a great time, loads of good memories, I was legend for going all that way to meet her and as you c an imagine two weeks in Tenerife werent going to cut it for a holiday after that so we had some epic trips in the following years. It proved our relationship was pretty resilient but we did split 3 years later when we accepted we wanted different things. My current GF is in London now and I'm on a rotation work pattern out in Baku so we're just seeing how it goes. I know another two fellas with similar experiences, one broke up the other is married to her with two kids.

As for your case, I picked up on the highlighted bits and you're coming across a bit selfish and it would be bang out of order to tell her as you've written it. You can't expect her to put potentially a once in a lifetime experience on the back burner, some people will say oh well if she really loved you she wouldnt leave but this is one of them were you have to love yourself to fulfil what it is you want to do. I assume there is a valid reason why you can't go with her such as a job? Or maybe that kind of thing doesn't interest you in which case you need to have an honest chat about the future. But imagine she 'postponed' (cancelled) it, she misses the opportunity to go and you guys split up next year anyway? I certainly wouldn't cancel big plans for a two year relationship.

It's actually not that long mate, 2 months apart x2 essentially as you will see her in the middle. The time apart will be a good test for the relationship (yeh it sucks at times but if it works out it will defo be worth it) And it sounds like you're getting a great trip out of it too. If it's meant to be it'll be fine mate!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Swap the wispa for a thai and im in


Winner! It's a date!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Swap the wispa for a thai and im in :thumb


With or without the penis for said Thai? :lol:


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Marvin Monkey said:


> The 2 weeks over Christmas is in addition to the 4 weeks travelling.
> 
> She said that she's not going to be able to do this ever again as she's with me now and her time off work etc I know she planned this long before she met me but like I said the only thing I can't get my head round is how easy it seems for her to do this.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt push this on her too much either, they're 7/8 hours ahead and it's not always practical around work and meeting people etc! Internet can be dodgy too making skype a nightmare! obviously you dont want to go days without speaking but you may miss days here and there!


----------



## Oberkonitsasmalltown (Aug 20, 2015)

My thoughts are if she's out quite a bit drinking anything can happen . It's amazing how people change on nights out with drink. They do things they wouldn't dream off sober. Having worked in bars I've seen it all and drink is the big factor . Usually if one girl cops off the rest follow like sheep . Hard to be the party pooper


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It not just sex if they bring home an STD (seen as most folk these days don't use anything). Id also like to be given the opportunity to go out with other guys if my 'partner' has deemed himself to have that entitlement.
> 
> I don't like being lied to, deceived or belittled. Surely most feel the same?
> 
> *Id imagine if you asked most people who cheated would they stay with their partners if they strayed then they'd say no. Seems they feel they have an entitlement that only applies to them...*


is it the physical act or the deceit that splits them up?

If someone went out and had a drunken one night stand or built up a relationship at work with someone and shared intimate things about themselves rather than you.

What would be the worse of those two options?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Vincey said:


> With or without the penis for said Thai? :lol:


those details have already been confirmed so bugger off!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I will have the lemongrass chicken salad and the chicken pad see eww with extra beef
> 
> If they don't have pad see eww I'll just have a Green thai curry instead!


Done! 20:30hrs ok?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> For me the latter is worse. I have no issue with someone being more a confidant than me. I doubt that would be an issue though unless the problem was me.
> 
> Maybe because I place more a value on sex is why I see it as worse. Maybe to a man that's why they might think the latter is worse. Sex to them means less


you mean the former is worse?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Maybe to a man that's why they might think the latter is worse. Sex to them means less


Thats not entirely true you know.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Didn't mean to speak in absolute, not all just a fair chunk! But you know what I mean, *lads can come even if they don't remotely like a girl that they just met but women can't, more complex with a woman lol. *
> 
> Same with women, you'll find a few who genuinely enjoy 1 nighters.


Women come with a rabbit, its all in the mind.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm presuming you mean more emotional and not carry around rampant rabbits in their hand bags for such occasions


Both I think, a womans orgasm comes more from mental stimulation than physical.

the best sex is when two people get totally lost in the situation and its like the rest of the world doesnt even exist.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm presuming you mean more emotional and not carry around rampant rabbits in their hand bags for such occasions


Eggs? :blush:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Verno said:


> those details have already been confirmed so bugger off!


you sent her the pics as well then mate?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Only read the first post, but if I was a betting man I would say she is likely to cheat. everyone I know has had a fling when travelling, might sound harsh but just preparing you for what might lay ahead


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Vincey said:


> you sent her the pics as well then mate?


 :wink:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't get it :confused1: rampant rabbit is a brand of vibrator!


And love eggs are the more "mobile" variety


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm outta likes but lol, you know more about them than me! Dammit, I just got schooled :angry:


Well I dunno about that :innocent:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Didn't mean to speak in absolute, not all just a fair chunk! But you know what I mean, lads can come even if they don't remotely like a girl that they just met but* women can't, more complex with a woman* lol.
> 
> Same with women, you'll find a few who genuinely enjoy 1 nighters.


LOL Had loads of one nights when I was younger (cough). They were all left in a quivering mess when I was done......LOL


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

She will cheat on you. Period.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> She will cheat on you. Period.


Not necessarily.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I'm outta likes but lol, you know more about them than me! Dammit, I just got schooled :angry:


Perhaps try some out and report back :devil2:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Awwwww, that's so sweet you actually believe that :whistling:


I think he means shaking with fear.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Awwwww, that's so sweet you actually believe that :whistling:


Nothing to believe, theres some things a woman can't fake.....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I think he means shaking with fear.


This....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Well the ones who lived..... :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nothing to believe, theres some things a woman can't fake.....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

>


Wasn't her mate...Shes out a my league lol


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

In a serious reply, try not to over think it. What will be will be.

Is worrying going to change the situation? No. So discuss it with her and see what the outcome is... Whether you both get emotional or not. Hiding behind your emotions when discussing it with her isn't going to make the situation disappear


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

tell her why your not happy, let her go

although theres a very high chance shell get banged, its what all travellers do, most likely drunk in some dodgy $5 bed somewhere

hope she tells you rather than keeping it hush, and giving you an STI

crap situation but nothing you can do, other than POF


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

All I'd say is while she's away don't use tren. Shyt be making you think she's gonna be taken on a ploughing train by all the tyrones every second. :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> All I'd say is while she's away don't use tren. Shyt be making you think she's gonna be taken on a ploughing train by all the tyrones every second.


She will be tho lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I find it odd that someone would want to go away like that when they have been with someone for 2 years.

If it was just a week away with mates then fair play, but why would you want to spend a few months away from your partner unless you really weren't that fussed about being with them in the first place?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Marvin Monkey said:


> Long story short.
> 
> The mrs is finishing one job in October and starting another in February 2016, she's doing some charity work in the far east during October , travelling around the region in November, more charity work in January then back home to me in Feb. I've known about her plans for a while but we've not really sat and talked about it at length due to both of us getting emotional about it. I fully support what she wants to do and there is just the tiniest of doubts about her cheating on me but in my heart I know she wouldn't. I'm dreading being apart form her for 3 months but we are meeting up in Thailand for 2 weeks over Christmas and new year. The only thing I can't quite get my head round is that she will be travelling alone for 4 weeks in-between the charity work having amazing experiences and I won't be part of it. I find it difficult to tell her that it feels a little hurtful to be honest as I don't want to spoil her trip, I know she's wanted to do this for so long.
> 
> ...


It doesn't really matter what happens now, the wheels have already been set in motion.

If you guilt trip her into not going she will resent you for life, and if she goes you will resent her for not caring enough about you or your feelings.

Whether you can let that resent go is individual at the end of the day, I don't think I could, but that's me.. It's not right IMO, not after two years together. Who's to say that this will never happen again either?? And would she be so excited if the shoe was on the other foot, if it were you who fcuked off solo around the world for 3 months, unpaid?

This could be the beginning of the end mate.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Posting this on here will probably convince you that she's going to cheat on you.

I've never been in such a situation, but I'm a paranoid c*nt anyway. I've been with my first and only lass coming up a year and if she was planning something like that, I wouldn't have it. Selfish I know, but would just cause problems later.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

I'd avoid posting on forums about this stuff to be honest, only puts bad ideas in you're head.


----------

